# your favorite movies of 2010(so far)?



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2010)

I was bored and it's sort of around the half way mark, so why not? What are your favorite movies of 2010 so far and what upcoming movies do you expect will be up there?

As for me,

*Daybreakers*: Despite having a fairly low budget, it felt like a high tech, super creative vampire movie that I was shocked at how much I enjoyed. Despite having a recycled plot, it was the first true vampire movie I've seen in a awhile.

*The Wolfman*: I won't deny I probably overrated this movie(I was just that enthusiastic), but I found it to be an intense, interesting throwback to the old universal films and the old Hammer films. 

*Shutter Island*: A visually haunting horror film by Scorsese. Sure, the twist is obvious but Scorsese was more interested in the 'why'. Plus, the final line by Leo is just great.

*Kickass*: Very well written and stylish inversion of comic book myths. I cared for the characters and was very interested in the proceedings. 

*The A-Team*: Despite being a bomb, I found this movie hilarious. The casting was very inspired and it's a shame we aren't likely to get a sequel.

*Inception*: Another great Nolan movie. I marveled at the films technical achievements and made a connection to the characters. 

*The Other Guys*: I thought it was funny as hell. 

*The Expendables*: The ultimate action film, but only for fans of die hard action(which I am).

I'm looking forward to Paranormal Activity 2(loved the first one), My Soul to take(Wes Craven's back!), Saw 3D(its finally going to end!) and Resident Evil Afterlife(the 3D actually looks worth it).

The New Harry Potter movie looks good as well. 

This so far has been a good year(at least for me). I've only disliked a few movies, liked plenty and even loved a few. Some movies I've yet to see have had a positive response(Scott Pilgrim, Toy Story 3).....so at the absolute least, I'm more happy than I was last year. 

What about you?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 22, 2010)

So far my Number 1 & 2 & 3 is

*Scott Pilgrim* - Best comic book adaption since Sin City (only talking direct adaptations of course)

*The A Team* - Everything I could ever want from a movie with this name, awesome cast aswell.

*Iron Man 2 *- Not as good as the first (but there are a short list of movies to me that are), still a damn fun ride and expansion on the original.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 22, 2010)

*Iron Man 2:* Was a fun movie to watch and generally a good experience

*Inception:* Despite being able to see the ending from halfway out, was something new.

*The Expendables:* Was a great action flick in the vein of older action movies. Despite not utilizing the cast to its fullest, it delivered what I expected, gratutious violence.


What I think  could be up there:

*Scott Pilgrim:* Looks interesting to say the least. Didn't have the time to see it yet

*Machete:* Ditto, Expendables

*Resident Evil: Afterlife* It will probably be up there since I don't really have high expectations for this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2010)

I know this thread will be made again in december

*Iron Man 2* not as good as the first but still an enjoyable film

*Kickass* a fun movie that felt like a fresh new experience .

*Scott Pilgrim* same thing

*Toy Story 3*  the most emotional and nostalgic film i've seen and ever will see.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 22, 2010)

*Inception
A team*


----------



## Judas (Aug 22, 2010)

*Inception*
*A Team*
*Scott Pilgrim*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2010)

*Inception*: A movie everyone should see this year. A superb story with the right amount of action to keep you interested. Great acting from Dicaprio and the rest of the cast. 

*Toy Story 3*: One of the best Pixar films ever made. It had a clear emotional factor and I easily enjoyed it from start to finish. A great end to a classic.

*The Other Guys*: So far, the funniest movie of the year. For some reason I can't stop replaying the scene with The Rock and Samuel Jackson from the top of the roof.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2010)

(No particular order)

*Scott Pilgrim* - Do I _have_ to explain? It's been moved right to my favorite movie of all time.
*A-Team* - A really good recreation of the classic show. Great action and it made me laugh _hard_ at times.
*Toy Story 3* - A funny and _really_ touching movie with clever jokes and beautiful animation. I was skeptical at first, but Pixar hasn't lost it yet.
*Inception* - Another one I hope I don't have to get into. It beats Inside Man as my 2nd favorite movie.
*Despicable Me* - Yeah, the story was extremely cliche and the 3D was lame, but I thought it had some really funny moments, and the art gave it a certain charm. I really liked it.
*Kick-Ass* - Did this come out this year? Whatver. The name of the movie sums up my feelings for it pretty well. I really like that it spent alot of its time not taking itself seriously.
*The Karate Kid* - I'm questioning whether this came out this year too. Hmmm.... Despite not having a shred of Karate in it, the fight scenes were good enough and story with juuuust enough immersion to give me a really high opinion of it.


----------



## PushTab (Aug 22, 2010)

Shutter Island, Toy Story 3, Expendables, Inception


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

Toy Story 3- so, so sad and emotional. made me cry like a little baby 
Inception- amazing visuals and again, I found the story to be very emotional too. Also very solid acting.

Those two were basically the movies that really stood out for me this year. The other ones I've seen were pretty meh tbh, though I'm really excited for Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

Inception:  I like smart movies.  I like action films.  Inception is both, and then some.

Toy Story 3: Fantastic, humorous movie, and especially moving for me as I apparently am in the same graduating class as Andy.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 23, 2010)

*Toy Story 3* - A fitting closure to an almost perfect series.

*Shutter Island* - I watched it twice. It was fun to spot the subtle hints scattered throughout the film.

*How to Train Your Dragon* - A highly enjoyable animation.


I'm quite eager to see Inception and Iron Man 2.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

Shutter Island
Inception
Scott Pilgrim
Book of Eli
Kick-Ass

Being unemployed and friendless/having friends with questionable tastes kept visits to a theater minimal. Missed out on Iron Man 2 and A-Team.

As for movies I'm looking forward too, *True Grit*. Motherfucking Coen Brothers Son!


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 23, 2010)

*Predators*  Much better than I thought it would be.

*Inception*  Bonus points for originality and for not completely ripping-off *The Matrix*.

*The A-Team*  Worthy re-make.

*The Losers*  Worthy re-make of the re-make of the A-Team movie.

*The Human Centipede*  Not necessarily good, but definitely weird & therefore "original".

*The Collector*  Kind of disturbing, but good.

*The Karate Kid*  A worthy re-make.

***Shutter Island may have been good, if it didn't borrow plot from *The Seduction of Dr. Fugazzi*


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2010)

#1 - *The Expendables*
This movie did everything I was hoping it was going to do.  It wasn't too much to think about, it was occasionally funny, and it was a believable action flick in the vein of so many great 80's action movies.  Plus, it brought Arnold, Stallone, and Wilis on the screen at the same time. 

#2 - *Inception*
Smart movie, well made, well cast, and well acted.  Had me thinking about it for days after I saw the film.  Unfortunately, it wasn't as much fun as the Expendables were for me, and it's somewhat frustrating that there is so much about the movie that seemed forgotten or left out.  I think this is one film that would have been better as a single season, 13 episode, high budget series.  

#3 - *Kickass*
Hitgirl.  'Nuff said. 

#4 - *Toy Story 3*
An almost perfect ending to the series.  It had me laughing and crying at different parts of the film.  

#5 - *Predators*
I consider this film the second movie in the Predator franchise.  There were some faults, but I'm such a die hard fan of the original that this was a great fucking movie due to it's acknowledgment of it's own source material. 

#6 - *The Crazies*
Based entirely off of Timothy Olyphant.  Justified was probably my favorite television show of the year. 

#7 - *Shutter Island*
Nothing wrong at all with anything in this film besides the plot, which was predictable.  All the hype about the plot was a pretty poor marketing strategy and really detracted from my enjoyment of this film. 

#8 - *The A-Team*
A highly enjoyable action film, but overshadowed by better action films later in the summer.  

#9 - *Iron Man 2*
Points added for Mickey Rourke.  Points detracted for Scarlett Johansson.  The movie was enjoyable, sure, but didn't awe me as much as the first movie. 

#10 - *The Edge of Darkness*
I love Mel Gibson, but this film was boring, with a plot that did nothing for me.  The dialogue in the movie is solid, though, and I love to see Gibson on the screen, so the movie cracks the top 10 for me. 

Movies that I've seen, remember, and sucked: *Clash of the Titans* and *The Book of Eli.*  Titans had the budget, but was a bit too mindless for me.  Pacing was all wrong, action scenes were pretty shitty, characters were underdeveloped.  Eli just wasn't near as good as The Road and had Washington playing a character I just didn't believe.  The plot falls apart under any amount of scrutiny (a single copy of the Bible left?  This being the most widely printed book in the world, mind).

Looking forward to the new Harry Potter, Tron, the new Wallstreet movie, and True Grit.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2010)

*1. Scott Pilgrim* - Groundbreaking visuals, interesting characters, non-stop hilarious dialogue, and great action sequences. Its one of my favorite romantic comedies because the unique way that characters deal with emotional situations.  If you're a video game playing comic book fan, its like they captured the ideal world you would want to live in. 

*2. Kick-Ass* - I loved their take on the whole "Superhero Fantasy".  Memorable characters, very funny, and very cool action scenes. Definitely one of the best superhero movies I've seen.

3. *Inception * - It was cool and very interesting. It definitely left you with ideas about reality and dreams.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2010)

Inception and Toy Story 3 were great.  Cyrus was also another stellar surprise.  Very smart and touching.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 23, 2010)

1. *Toy Story 3* 
Fantastic and heart-warming movie. It pretty much recalled to me everything I loved about being a kid and then some. There were a ton of scenes that were very emotional and inspiring. A few of these would be when:

*Spoiler*: __ 




All the toys were about to be melted in one scene. After seeing and accepting that doom, they joined hands 
Andy was giving away all his toys to this little girl. However, he showed a slight, touching, hesitation to giving away Woody.




2. *KickAss*
So far this year, this has been the most enjoyable movie for me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus, the Big Daddy burning scene was just killer.




3. Inception
4. A Team
5. How To Train Your Dragon

Haven't really watched a lot of movies in the theater this year. Hopefully I can remedy that.


----------



## B00M (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Shrek Forever After 
2. Toy Story 3.
Yes, i am a bit childish when it comes to movie types.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2010)

In no order.

Toy Story 3
Kick-Ass 
Inception


I expect these may make it once I see them.

Scott Pilgrim
Harry Potter

I'll be back to give my reasons for each.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> In no order.
> 
> 1. Toy Story 3
> 2. Kick-Ass
> ...



1. Toy Story 3 was proof that trilogies could really be done well. It really created an emotional connection with the characters and was all-around a great movie. Really one of the best of 2010.

2. Kick-Ass delivered good writing, action, humor, and character development that all formed into one memorable movie. The characters were epic (Hit Girl especially) and thank god the dialogue was actually witty rather than corny.

3. Really smart movie with intriguing plot, though the movie is a bit overhyped. Still easily makes the list.

I already assume Scott Pilgrim will be the kind of movie I'll love once I see it. Harry Potter is up in the air as the past movies have been either a hit or a miss. I really hope they do this right.

Oh, Iron Man 2 and The Karate Kid was good enough to get an honorable mention.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2010)

lol......I find it ironic that there is a good chance that when we do the best movie of 2010 tournament, it might come down to Inception Vs Scott Pilgrim(one of the biggest blockbusters of the year and one of the biggest box office bombs of the year)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

Toy Story 3.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 25, 2010)

Inception
Toy Story 3
Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 25, 2010)

Kick-Ass 
Inception
Batman: Under The Red Hood


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So far my Number 1 & 2 & 3 is
> 
> *Scott Pilgrim - Best comic book adaption since Sin City (only talking direct adaptations of course)*
> 
> ...



Erm Watchman?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2010)

dunno about Scott Pilgrim, but the Watchmen movie was quite far off the mark in adapting the critical parts of the comic.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Batman: Under The Red Hood



Oh yes, this was a good movie as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm Watchman?



Yeah dude, people were mixed on Watchmen.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm Watchman?



Watchmen was an example of how to do it wrong. Zach Snyder was too obsessed with fitting all these things in the movie that the fans wanted that it made the movie a mess.



Lucaniel said:


> dunno about Scott Pilgrim, but the Watchmen movie was quite far off the mark in adapting the critical parts of the comic.



I don't mark good adaptations on how well they follow the source material. They shouldn't try to film and comics are 2 completely different mediums.

Sin City did what it did and was still a good movie. Scott Pilgrim was the other side it cut a lot of stuff but still made a fantastic movie out of it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Watchmen was an example of how to do it wrong. Zach Snyder was too obsessed with fitting all these things in the movie that the fans wanted that it made the movie a mess.



he left out Rorschach confronting his landlady, which was one of the best bits.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2010)

No love for How to Train Your Dragon? I see the crappy Predators made it to someone's list, but not HTTYD? That's preposterous!


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> ***Shutter Island may have been good, if it didn't borrow plot from *The Seduction of Dr. Fugazzi*



If by _The Seduction of Dr. Fugazzi_, you mean _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_... and even then, it was the book that borrowed its surreal atmosphere and plot from the Wiene's film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Watchmen was an example of how to do it wrong. Zach Snyder was too obsessed with fitting all these things in the movie that the fans wanted that it made the movie a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, then I don't really get what you mean by a direct adaption. I thought you were implying in terms of how accurate the movie followed the source material. Do you mean direct as in adapting a specific stroyline arc?



Lucaniel said:


> dunno about Scott Pilgrim, but the Watchmen movie was quite far off the mark in adapting the critical parts of the comic.



Not really, it was pretty close for the most part. Way closer than Scott Pilgram vs The World at least.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Toy Story
Kick Ass
Get Him To the Greek


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Not really, it was pretty close for the most part. Way closer than Scott Pilgram vs The World at least.



i don't mean "off the mark" as in that it changed the plot, i mean it was nowhere near as _good_, the destruction of NY in the film was nothing like as horrifying and effective in the comic, Rorschach wasn't properly developed, and Ozzy came across as smug rather than as the disinterested manipulator working for the greater good he was in the comic. it didn't bring out the mood.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm sorry, then I don't really get what you mean by a direct adaption. I thought you were implying in terms of how accurate the movie followed the source material. Do you mean direct as in adapting a specific stroyline arc?




Basically Comic movie fall in the current Marvel Movies / DC's with Batman/Superman

that are riffs on classic stories sure but are no means directly following those stories. They feel like something outside from their comics.

Direct Adaptations are the movies that see the success of something and go I want to put *that* story on the big screen (most of the time these are limited series, rather than Serialized heroes)


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2010)

Favorites in this order:

*GOAT Level*
Toy Story 3

*Very Good*
Kick-Ass
Scott Pilgrim
Inception

*Good*
Iron Man 2
The Expendables
Cop-Out
Batman: Under the Red Hood
Repo Men
Brooklyn's Finest
Jonah Hex short from _Batman: UtRH_
She's Out of My League

*Decent*
Prince of Persia
Book of Eli

*Meh (Kinda bad but not awful)*
The Losers

*Terrible*
The Wolfman
The Last Airbender


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2010)

In order

Toy Story 3
Scott Pilgrim
Inception
Despicable Me
Kick-Ass
Shutter Island
Iron Man 2
Cop Out
Under the Red Hood
Book of Eli
The A-Team

Least Favorite
The Last Airbender
Percy Jackson
The Wolfman
Clash of the Titans


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim
Inception
Kick-Ass
Toy Story 3
Daybreakers
Under the Red Hood
Iron Man 2


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Toy Story 3 was great and probably the film I enjoyed the most, the rest were okay, nothing I would add to my favourite list.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Shutter Island
> Inception
> Scott Pilgrim
> Book of Eli
> ...



Adding The Square to my list, even if it's two years old. It's almost like Australia is giving payback to the US for the long video game waits.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 26, 2010)

In order:

Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Toy Story 3
Inception
Kick-Ass
Iron Man 2
The Expendables


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2010)

Yasha said:


> No love for How to Train Your Dragon? I see the crappy Predators made it to someone's list, but not HTTYD? That's preposterous!



Even worse. The Human Centipede made someone's list.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

1) Inception - AMAZING
2) Toy Story 3 - AWESOME
3) Kickass- Funny
4) How to Train Your Dragon - lolzy


----------



## kaileena (Aug 27, 2010)

Shutter Island
Bounty Hunter
Clash Of The Titans

Uhhh... That's pretty much it


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 27, 2010)

Predators and Expendables


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Toy Story 3* It was pretty sad, much better than the 2nd movie. Personally it was my favorite out of them all 

*Scott Pilgrim* Great adaption of the comic 

*Inception* Amazing movie one of the best ive seen in awhile


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 29, 2010)

Inception. Done. Lol. Probably one of very few I saw 2010. Wanted to watch toy story 3. But oh well.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a lot of good movies this year. Well, more than usual anyways. 

Inception
Kick Ass
Scot Pilgrim 
Toy Story 3
Ironman 2


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2011)

Are  you serious right now?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

My only contribution to this thread was Toy Story 3?  Really?  Well I guess that response came pretty early into the year.

The Social Network, Let Me In, and Black Swan ftw.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 11, 2011)

_Black Swan _left the biggest impression on me._ Toy Story 3_ and _Social Network_ were great, but _Black Swan _is in another Stratosphere. 

Oh yea,posting in a necro thread.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
Toy Story 3


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives was the best movie of 2010 that none of you watched


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

My Top 3 Favorite Movies of 2010
_How to Train Your Dragon
Inception
True Grit_


----------

